# Cayman Islands EMS



## beantown native (Mar 15, 2012)

Does anyone have any info on the ems system down there ? looking into possibly moving and wanna work there... Anything will help as I dont see much on the web.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I can imagine living happily ever after doing that. I bet it's a tough market.


----------



## Craig Alan Evans (Mar 15, 2012)

The only thing I know about the Cayman Islands is that is where they hid all the money in "The Firm" by John Grisham. I know...not helpful.


----------



## dtrojan07 (Mar 22, 2012)

*Cayman*

The Pay is pretty good. BUT the Cost of living there is out of site! Before you commint to such a huge move, go do a time share on Key West for a month or  two and see if you dont go a little stir crazy. Living on a island with beaches all around is awsome but it does get old. When you live a vacation it is hard to take a vacation!
Also i can tell you the Fire Chief does his refreshers Michigan


----------



## firecoins (Mar 22, 2012)

Cayman Islands are a good tax haven but probably not a good EMS haven.


----------



## bstone (Mar 23, 2012)

I think there is at least one medical school that caters to US students on Grand Cayman.


----------



## Simusid (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been to The Caymans a bunch of times, both Grand and Brac.  I actively looked into starting a business there and I still hope to retire there some day.  Yes, it is kind of expensive to live there.  Everything seems to be about 30% more than the US.  

Since the OP looks to be from Boston, I will assume you are a US citizen, therefore you will be an immigrant to the CI and thus will need a work permit.  Temporary work permits are for 6 months or less.   Annual work permits are obviously for 1 year and are harder to get.  I think that to qualify for a long term work permit you have to be filling a job that has already been identified as a skill that Caymanians cannot fill.  

Good luck, I hope to see you in west bay some day!


----------

